# track and battery question



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

hi all another question with track and battery im looking to stock up over the winter here in Co ive been looking at Aristo Craft or AML for track but don't know which is better price wise i can get more of the AML Aluminum Flex Track for the price of around 170.00 as for AML or Aristo there Flex Brass us or euro Style is around 400.00 for 12 PC's at 5' to 6'.

What I'm not sure of is how well the Aluminum is made and it durability to the elements mainly snow and ice build up in the winter and summer is just Rain and wind. Im still working on how to level my layout any advice you guys could give would be great when i started i used Patio pave's which worked for about one summer with one loco now i have 2 dash 9's, one gp40, one Amtrak Geniuses, one gp9, one GP 30, a set of abba units, and more to come ive found that my track is not level at all or was level in spot's but not others my dash 9s i know dont like the track being to far off along with a whight of a battery car or two behind it.

Now for the battery question i have started to use the Revolution units which seem to be great i switched to the Aristo Craft 19V NIMH pack two per car i have two cars wired to be pulled at the same time if needed and have found the weight to be an issue for some single locos if pulling both one is ok is there a better way that im over looking beside the price of LION in a 18 to 19volt range and low price range like the NIMH



Thoughts 



Thanks Kevin


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin... I've used 332 aluminum track in the past and have chosen not to use it now or in the future. The reason for not using it is because it is lighter weight than 332 brass and would actually lift out of the ballast during the day when the heat from the sun would expand it. At that time, I was living at 5500 feet and we could have as much as 40-50 degree temperature swings during a 24 hour period. The expansion would actually force the track to move sideways more than 2 inches on a 50 foot straight run. Even adding "expansion curves" in the layout did not help. 

The temperature variation on brass track is not nearly as severe and with the added weight, it stays in the ballast for a much longer period of time. Rain has more effect on the ballast that the lifting of the brass track itself.

My ballast is 1/4 - 3/8 inch minus decomposed granite with a lot of dust in it and it sets up very nicely when spread and wet down.

I know many folks do use aluminum quite successfully, but it didn't work well for me.

I use Li-ion batteries exclusively after a change over from gel cells more than 2 years ago, so I can't help with the comparison with nimh except that Li-ion's are lighter weight and I get great performance from them pulling light or heavy loads. Pack voltages are 14.8 and 18.5.

Hope this helps.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Stan where about 10,000 feet and during the summer can see around a high around 90 for a few weeks its around normal is 70 during the day and 40 to 50 at night winter once snow falls im done outside just wasn't sure how well it was made i think i might go with brass then unless others have good thing's to say about aluminum. most of the layout would be under trees and in some spots would see the sun 

i stated with the 24volt LION pack when i had the older track side TE unit but then going to the Rev didn't want to have issue so i went to the new NIMH pack but the weight there seem to be the issue still playing with packs there but need to work on the layout first 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Kevin.

Some loco are just not very good pullers. Taking under consideration grades, how many cars you are pulling, any drag on the wheelsets... etc.

I have a LGB Mogul that I used on my first dogbone with a slight grade and 8' curves. This created enough drag that the Mogul would slip and have 1 heck of a time.

I changed out the wheels on the 3 car passenger consist I was using with the Mogul, with LGB ball bering wheel sets and it helped quite considertly. BUT is not very cost effective with the price of LGB BB wheel sets.

You might want to try this on the cars you pull with with the locos that have a hard time pulling cars. And or change out your battery cars with the ball bering wheels sets. Look for cheaper BB wheelsets on Ebay.

I have no experience with aluminum track..all I know is that it is cheaper.

I use the NIMH batts an have some Lion, and the only differences I can see is weight, and as I have not used the Lion much is that when the usable power drops off the engine will come to a quick and sometimes jabrupt stop, and not a slow stop like with the NHIM. 

Hope this helps

Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin.... Personally, in the long run, I think you would be happier with brass. I have some friends who are 7200 in Flagstaff and will only use LGB brass. They are very happy with it. 

Where are you at 10,000 feet?









I had the upper lobe of my left lung removed about 25 years ago and would certainly huff and puff at that altitude.









I can get winded here at 4800 ft in our present home in Dewey, AZ.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

My experience regarding batteries pretty much agrees with Stan. I am actually using the Aristo li-ion batteries - in fact I just bought two new ones. I have not had any problem at all using these with the Revolution receivers, and I run with 5 receivers almost every day. Regarding the aluminum track. I have one section of it and have been very pleased with it. It seems to me to be every bit as resistant to "stepping on" damage as is my brass track. I don't have any experience with the ballast issue that STan talked about, as I don't use ballast, and we don't have the temperature extremes between night and day here in Florida that he has in Arizona.

Ed


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Stan Near Telluride, Co and Ouray,Co but higher up


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ok ill add to this one more is there a brand that better or are they about the same for Track and where is the best place for battery's ive ordered my NIMH's from RLD Great Service


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Actually the place I got my last batch of aluminum track was RLD.

Ed


----------

